# Halloween Fun Dog Show, Pets at Home Greenock



## Nicola_Roxy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all 

Halloween Fun Dog Show at Pets at Home in Greenock, Renfrewshire on Saturday 26th October.

Classes are as follows:

Cutest Puppy
Golden Oldie
Best Crossbreed
Best Rescue
Most Dashing Dog
Prettiest Bitch
Best Puppy Trick
Best Adult Trick
Waggiest Tail
Best Halloween Fancy Dress
Dogs Most Like Its owner
Dog Judge Would Most Like To Take Home

Best in Show and Reserve BIS chosen from all first places.

Registration from 11am, classes begin at 12.15pm.

£2 entry for first class per dog, then £1 per entry per dog after that.

Rosettes from 1st - 4th place and there will be prizes for all winners. Best in Show and Reserve BIS. 

Arden Grange, Wafcol and Animology have very kindly donated prizes for the show.

There will also be a luxury dog hamper raffle, homebaking and homemade dog treats for sale and guess how many biscuits in the fish tank competition.

Proceeds will go to Support Adoption for Pets and will go to towards our total for Staffordshire Rescue Scotland who will be there as well on the day raising awareness and funds for Staffies in need.

Abby Mavers aka "Dynasty" from BBC1's Waterloo Road will be our special guest judge for the day. 

Hope to see some of you there!


----------

